# My collections disappeared!



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Sigh..... i tried to wake my Kindle up last night, it took a couple of times flicking the switch, when it did wake up, it restarted. I went back to the book I had been reading and it was back to chapter one, I had been half way through. As I was contemplating the annoyance of that, it restarted again! When it came back up, all my collections were gone. All the books are there, but not in collections.... I've got 485 books. I spent a long time sorting them all out. Twice. Now I get to do it again!

Sorry, just had to whine.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There have been reports of this - I'm trying to think what I read.
Call Kindle support and they should be able to help. I think it was something about unregistering and reregistering...


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Andra said:


> There have been reports of this - I'm trying to think what I read.
> Call Kindle support and they should be able to help. I think it was something about unregistering and reregistering...


Oh that's a thought, I had trouble with it when I first downloaded the upgrade, and did try a dereg/rereg. It didn't work. but a reset to factory defaults did. I'm not that desperate yet, but seems like the dereg/rereg did bring the missing collections back. Maybe I'll try that. I did send an email to CS, since it wasn't a huge deal, and I haven't had the time to mess with the collections yet anyway. But it won't take long to dereg/rereg....

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Deregistering, reregistering, and a restart didn't help. CS has a long wait time on the phone..... guess I'll have to do it the hard way and set up my collections again!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you try a 'sync and check for new items' via Whispernet? If you have done that recently, your collections should be backed up on the Amazon servers, and so perhaps doing so again will reestablish them...


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Did you try a 'sync and check for new items' via Whispernet? If you have done that recently, your collections should be backed up on the Amazon servers, and so perhaps doing so again will reestablish them...


Oh yes, that was the first thing I tried. sync and check, restart, dereg and rereg, restart, sync and check..... CS guy had me hook my Kindle to my computer, remove the collections file from the kindle, disconnect, dereg, rereg, restart, then they were there! Not sure what of that did it but we are all happy now.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

P'raps the collections file had gotten corrupted and that's why it had to be deleted and replaced (rather than just 'overwritten').







Sorry to hear of the difficulties but glad it worked out in the end without having to re-do your collections!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Steph H said:


> P'raps the collections file had gotten corrupted and that's why it had to be deleted and replaced (rather than just 'overwritten').
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be.... neither the CS guy or myself knew why we were doing what we were doing, he seemed to be reading instructions. After he had me do all this, I looked and all the collections where there, with books in them, but when sorting by collections, all 50 pages of my books were still following the collections. He was baffled, told me to do a restart, changed his mind told me not to do it but he would send it up the line to an expert and call me next week. I did a restart and all was good. I did notice that it seemed to be a slightly older "copy" of my collections, a couple books I had deleted from a collection were still in there.

Who knows, I had trouble with my collections when I first downloaded the update, so I'm really not surprised or freaked out, as long as my books were still on there, I knew I could just do new collections and put them where they belonged. But it was nice to not have to do that.

Scott, that's probably a good idea, if you are backing up regularly, that collections file would be a good thing to include. And no, I don't have another Kindle....

Thanks for the thoughts all of you!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> Amazon has to keep some sort of record of the collections to be able to transfer it to another kindle. I would guess that the Amazon archive collections file was not up to date with your kindle. It could be you made changes with the wireless off and it never had a chance to sync with Mother Amazon.
> 
> Who knows what lurks in archive files?
> 
> ...


I think you are right, I usually sync every couple of days when I get a new book, but can't remember that I did recently.... it's all a big mystery to me!


----------



## Roni (Mar 11, 2009)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> Oh yes, that was the first thing I tried. sync and check, restart, dereg and rereg, restart, sync and check..... CS guy had me hook my Kindle to my computer, remove the collections file from the kindle, disconnect, dereg, rereg, restart, then they were there! Not sure what of that did it but we are all happy now.


Whidbeyislandgirl, when the CS guy had you remove the collections file from the Kindle, was it the file in the Systems folder? Just the one file called "Collections?" I might try that if I'm sure which file to remove. Thanks!


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

my collections just went missing and after following whidbeyislandgirl's instructions they were back! thank goodness...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I lost my collections for first time yesterday on my K3.  Thanks to this thread, they are back.  Deregistered and registered and after a little while the collections reappeared with books inside of them.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

This didn't work for me.   

oh I spoke too soon! I had to do the dereg, reg twice before it imported the collections back. YaY!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

THANK GOD FOR THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

BTW, it seems all of my books had to be re-indexed after I de-regged and re-regged. I was wondering why my battery suddenly started draining so badly!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

This happened to me when my K2 started dieing. I replaced it with a K3 (Thanks, CS!) and now manage my collections with Calibre and the Kindle Collections manager.  Much easier than creating collections from scratch!


----------

